# Can you find the Pit Bull? Take the test.



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

We have a discussion going on another board about aggressive dogs and of course pit bulls come up. So someone posted this. It's a test to see if you can ID a pit bull. It's really good. The reasoning behind it is pit bulls always get bad press and many times the dog in question is misidentified as a pit bull when in fact it's not. Try the test for yourself and see how good you are.

http://www.pitbullsontheweb.com/petbull/findpit.html

BTW...My first three or four guesses were wrong. I gave up and just clicked every one just to see what breed they were.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

VERY interesting! I could NOT find the pitbull! IS it on that list!??


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> VERY interesting! I could NOT find the pitbull! IS it on that list!??


Yes, one of those pics actually is a pit bull.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LoudRam said:


> Yes, one of those pics actually is a pit bull.


It's a little misleading, though, because the pit is not an adult dog, (neither is the boxer) and many of the other breeds shown were also developed as fighting dogs, and have a lot of the same genetic background. Not that I don't agree that pits get a bum rap, because I di. But many of these other "bully breeds" do too.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd bet 98 percent of people wouldnt get the right one. Just love the legislation that says anything that looks like a pit bull.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I got it on the second guess, I Knew it had to be 16 or 17.

It is true though that many mistake the different breeds


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone looking for info on BSL or pit bulls check on Drayton Michaels. This guy knows EVERYTHING about pit bulls. " Pit Bull is a term commonly used to describe several breeds of dog in the molosser family. Many breed-specific laws use the term "pit bull" to refer to the modern American Pit Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, and Staffordshire Bull Terrier, and dogs with significant mixes of these."


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I did pick the boxer first. Should have know better. The nose is totally wrong. Ca De Bou? I never have even heard of that one. My third choice was the bull terrier. 

Then I gave up and started clicking away.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I have met a few of those breeds - lovely dogs owned by lovely responsible people. I think that is the key. Dog owners who know the quirks of their dog breed and have trained them responsibly.

Those of you with kids have all probably read the "Carl" books. Carl is a rottweiler who goes on adventures with his family. I have met some nice Carls.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Our town has banned all types of bulldogs. Well I think you can have them if they are in an enclosed pen with a top on it and no way of getting out. Just what I would want and dog in one of those wire kennels.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I failed miserably. I'd like to see one of those with a havanese, tibetan, coton, lowchen (no peeking at the backside), and polish sheep dog. Heck, even a maltese can look so similar to a white havanese.


----------

